

How does your company secure freestanding monitors against earthquakes? - supernova87a

Hi all.  This has been on my mind lately, since around our office I see more and more people doing the stand-up desk fad and putting their expensive Apple monitors on basically wooden Ikea platforms.   (and we are in Bay Area earthquake territory)<p>Seems to me in an earthquake, all of these expensive monitors are ripe to be toppled from a large height, straight off those platforms since they&#x27;re completely top heavy.   Not like the old days when at least the desk formed the majority of the nearby surface below, or CRTs were just unmovable.<p>Do you have any specific way of securing monitors like this?  Or have you thought about what to do?<p>Would be interested to hear your comments.
======
benologist
Living in Costa Rica I've experienced some pretty big quakes including a 7.6 -
equivalent to 3rd biggest in 150 years in California - and a bunch of 6.x's.
My monitor wobbling is usually my first indication there's a quake, but I
don't think there's enough horizontal momentum or force to make it fall over.

------
Someone1234
Every standing desk platform we have here use the VESA mount attachment to the
height adjustment arm and then that is screwed through the desk itself. If
there was an earthquake that is one of the few things I knew wasn't moving.

I'm not sure what you mean "Ikea platforms?"

------
supernova87a
"Ikea platforms", as in this very makeshift stand!
[http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/30279816/](http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/30279816/)

------
xyclos
it just so happens there are products designed specifically for these types of
problems. A quick google search found this one[1], although this isn't the
exact product we use where I work. It is similar. Of course it doesn't do much
if the entire desk topples over.

[1][http://www.lowes.com/pd_281280-10318-4520_0__?productId=3030...](http://www.lowes.com/pd_281280-10318-4520_0__?productId=3030195)

